# USB3 to gigabit ethernet with axge(4) driver



## gofer_touch (Feb 17, 2015)

After having learned that there exists a driver for USB3 to gigabit ethernet via the axge(4) driver. I had a look at the Taiwanese company that manufactures the controller chipsets that this particular driver uses http://www.asix.com.tw/products.php?op=pItemdetail&PItemID=131;71;112

However, what I have not been able to find is an actual end product such as a USB3 to gigabit ethernet. Does anyone know which companies produce USB3 to gigabit ethernet dongles that makes use of the abovementioned driver? Any information would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jem (Feb 17, 2015)

StarTech USB 3.0 to Gigabit Ethernet Adapter NIC w/ USB Port

Uses the ASIX AX88179 chip.

I have one, but I've not tested it under FreeBSD yet.  Works fine under ChromeOS (Linux) though.


----------



## gofer_touch (Feb 17, 2015)

Hi! Thanks for the response.

What kinds of speeds are you getting?


----------



## Oleg_NYC (Jun 30, 2017)

Hi. I have a Hiro H50224 ethernet to usb 3.0 adapter whose chipset is also AX88179. However, when I transfer files from one machine to another one, I can only achieve the speed of 240 Mbps (30 MB/sec). On one of those machines, I have a RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller. Both machines are connected to a dir-655 router with cat5e cables. Both machines have FreeBSD-11.1 installed, and I use the scp utility to transfer files. So, can someone tell me please why I can only achieve 240 Mbps as the maximum transferring speed?


----------

